# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Moteur3D, tche simple, entres variables

## mmx

Bonjour,

dans le cadre d'un projet de recherche, je voudrais tester diffrents dispositifs d'entre d'interaction Homme-Machine (type spacemouse, trackpad, clavier, etc) en environnement 3D.

Ide des tches :
------------------

En gros, on demandera aux cobayes (dans un premier temps) de slectionner une forme 3D (conglomrat de paralllpipdes), de la dplacer et de l'orienter respectivement  un emplacement et et dans une position demand (type formes de R.Shepard). Le but tant de dterminer quel est le matriel le plus appropri  ce type de tches (sachant qu'on va comparer tout a au test fait avec un dispositif innovant dvelopp par notre quipe).

Il nous faudrait "juste" :

- un sol (histoire de s'orient convenablement dans l'EV).
- des briques  assembler les unes aux autres.

Pensez-vous qu'il existe un Moteur s'approchant de nos attentes ? J'ai pas mal chercher (peut tre pas assez) mais je suis trs souvent tomb sur de trs bon moteurs mais trs orients jeux vido et trs, trop, complets qui ncessitent une grosse adaptation  ce qu'on veut en faire (pour ce que j'en sais, vous allez peut tre me dire que c'est simple de simplifier  ::): 

Merci d'avance pour vos rponse. Tout commentaire est le bienvenue.

A bientt.

PS: si c'est possible d'avoir quelque chose qui fonctionne sous Mac a serait super (genre le gars qui fait ces courses  ::):

----------


## Mat007

Salut,

Il y a OSG (Open Scene Graph) qui possde tout un tas de manipulateurs prdfinis et est pas mal utilis dans "le monde de la Recherche".
Par contre c'est une norme usine  gaz, la pente d'apprentissage est trs abrupte et pour ne pas aider la documentation est homopathique.

Essaye ventuellement de rcuprer des binaires (pas encore disponibles sur Mac pour la dernire version malheureusement) et de jeter un il  examples/osgmanipulator.

MAT.

----------


## Ange_blond

> Il y a OSG (Open Scene Graph) qui possde tout un tas de manipulateurs prdfinis et est pas mal utilis dans "le monde de la Recherche".
> Par contre c'est une norme usine  gaz, la pente d'apprentissage est trs abrupte et pour ne pas aider la documentation est homopathique.


Heuu l'utilisant depuis des mois... je n'aurais pas dis les choses de cette maniere ::mrgreen::  cependant il est vrai que niveau documentation... il existe aucun forum officiel, juste une (bonne) mailing list et des tutos (d'ailleurs depuis aujourd'hui des tutos  jour sont disponibles)

Apres moi OSG je trouve a plaisant quand meme, mais j'avoue qu'au dbut y'a quelques habitudes  prendre... il faut lire le QuickStartGuide, meme en diagonale, mais une fois ceci fait on sait comment OSG fonctionne et ce qu'il sait faire...

Il faut comprendre qu'OSG n'est pas Ogre ou equivalent... et donc pas ddi aux jeux video... c'est une bibliotheque multiplateforme ddi  la 3D temps rel... et bas sur OpenGL. Apres... plutot qu'un long discours... telecharge quelques tutos, et regarde le code et le rsultat... a sera toujours un dbut...

pour les tutos : 

http://www.openscenegraph.org/projec...port/Tutorials
http://www.cs.clemson.edu/~malloy/co...es-2007/tutor/
http://cheveche4.developpez.com/

 toi de voir ^^

----------


## mmx

Bonjour, 

et merci pour votre rponse. Je ne connaissait pas. J'ai tlcharg les sources et il y a un projet Xcode dedans, avec une flope de fentres cocoa et tout ce qui va bien pour mac. 

Vous tes sr qu'une version mac n'existe pas ?

en revanche, impossible de la compiler pour l'instant, quelques 20 erreurs... certainement dent  des problmes de framework pas prsent sur le systme, donc si vous avez des liens pour une installation propre a serait parfait, j'ai trouv des tuto mais c'est  partir des binaires (qui ne sont plus dispo sur le site officiel) mais pas  partir des sources.

Merci.

A bientt

----------


## Ange_blond

alors pr la compilation, sous windows on utilise Cmake pour generer les fichiers pour Visual studio (je crois qu'il genere aussi pour d'autres environnements) et ensuite y'a plus qu'a lancer la compil....

J'ai prvu un tuto  ce sujet... mais je n'ai pas encore commenc  ::oops::

----------


## mmx

Oui, sous mac aussi j'ai trouv Cmake. Je lui ai donn  manger les sources tlcharges depuis le site officiel.

Il m'a rempli un dossier, mais on dirait plutt une coquille vide, quelques fichiers, un grand nombre de rpertoires, mais tous vides  la fin...


_mode : continu  chercher_

----------


## Ange_blond

Cmake prpare  la compilation...

normalement il te demande ton EDI et ensuite il genere les fichiers projets que tu devras ensuite ouvrir et lancer  compiler. 

Cette compilation va te gnrer les lib et dll necessaire pour qu'ensuite tu puisse coder en paix ^^

----------


## mmx

Au bout de quelques tentatives,


je suis arriv  obtenir un projet Xcode avec Cmake. Petit problme malgr tout, la compilation ne marche pas. Plein de petites choses manque comme des fichiers type libosgFXd.dylib ou libosgGAd.dylib.... il en manque une petite dizaine (mais je ne suis pas sr que a supprime les 30 erreurs de compilation mais je pense que a pourrait aider.

Une ide du pourquoi ces fichiers sont absents ?

Merci

----------


## Ange_blond

heuu bizzare en effet..

tu as bien configur ton Cmake ? 

sinon tu peux toujours utiliser la mailing list pour chercher des problemes similaires ou directement mailer tes questions...

*osg-users mailing list :*
osg-users@lists.openscenegraph.org
http://lists.openscenegraph.org/list...scenegraph.org

----------


## Mat007

La version 2.4.0 vient de sortir et il n'y a pas encore de binaires pr-compils disponibles pour MacOS. De plus, cherche sur la mailing-list, je crois avoir vu passer des messages de personnes se plaignant qu'elle ne compilait pas sous Mac.

MAT.

----------


## mmx

Ca vient peut tre de a lorsque je gnre un projet avec Cmake :




```

```


doit y avoir un rglage  faire sur Cmake mais je vois pas bien lequel

----------


## Ange_blond

heuuu l je vois pas tellement... sous windows a a toujorus bien tourn pour moi...

Je ne vois plus que la liste pr t'aider... (et Mat007)

----------


## mmx

C'est assez bizarre quand mme, 

lorsque je passe par le terminal comme c'est indiqu sur le site de osg, j'obtiens les mmes erreurs que lorsque je passais directement pas XCode, mais se sont des erreurs qui semble tre de type syntaxique...





> /OpenSceneGraph/src/osgUtil/Tessellator.cpp:48: error: invalid conversion from GLvoid (*)(...) to GLvoid (*)()
> /OpenSceneGraph/src/osgUtil/Tessellator.cpp:48: error:   initializing argument 3 of void gluTessCallback(GLUtesselator*, GLenum, GLvoid (*)())



Patience et longueur de temps...


PS : sinon, je ne me suis jamais servi d'une mailing list... je me suis inscrit mais a marche comment :p ?

----------


## Ange_blond

> PS : sinon, je ne me suis jamais servi d'une mailing list... je me suis inscrit mais a marche comment :p ?


une fois incrit, tu va recevoir tous les mails de la liste.
Pour poser une question, tu cr un nouveau mail que tu envoie  la liste... et pour rpondre  une question de qqun tu rpond au mail que tu recois avec sa question, en rpondant  chaque fois  la liste (cad rpondre  l'xpediteur en fait...) et la liste gere les discutions par les objets... donc tu ne dois pas modifier l'objet quand tu rpond au mail...

en fait tu te contente de rpondre au mail simplement pour discuter... et pour poser tes questions tu cr un nouveau mail que tu envoie  la liste... tout simplement... tu verra a marche tres bien :-)

Edit : si tu as un gmail, comme gmail regroupe les mail par sujet... a facilite le suivit des discutions... mais apres ce n'est qu'un choix perso  ::roll::

----------

